# Do "perfumy" smells bother dogs?



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

I was just wondering about this the other day, and I guess it could fall under "grooming." What I originally was wondering is: car air fresheners bother my mom a LOT. As sensitive as dogs' sense of smell is, would this bother a dog? I purposely don't use air fresheners much b/c of this.

Also, same goes for scented finishing sprays and stuff on a dog's coat? Anyone know if this would "bother" a dog? Does the fact that there sense of smell is so keen also mean they dislike certain smells more than people?


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

All I know is that after my old dog was groomed and smelling pretty perfumy the youngster would jump on her as if she didn't recognize the alpha. Then she was put into place immediately. It is pretty amazing how perfume can throw off a dog.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I have always wondered about that too.

I have a pretty good sense of smell (what DH refers to as the "Hannah Super Sniffer") and a lot of artificial smells give both me and my sister headaches. I have to be really careful picking beauty products and detergents. 

I've always thought that if those things bothered me, they'd have to at least be extremely noticeable to dogs when their sense of smell is SO much better than ours. 

I always decline the "doggy colognes" and stuff when offered and try to bathe the dogs in low perfume products. I can't help but think that some of the stuff people spray on their dogs has got to smell pretty overwhelming for them - not delightful like, say, essence of dead squirrel, or something they might chose to wear.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am sure that all this stuff affects them. And I'm sure that things like aromatherapy work on dogs, which would just emphasize that they are sensitive to smells.

I never thought about the smells throwing off their interactions with other dogs, similar to the way that docked tails do. Interesting.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I can't stand airfresheners- they make me a headache and my throat itch. I can only imagine how a dog must feel with his senses so much more intense and no way of getting away from it. I believe most perfumes/airfresheners causes them headache too









I used a coat conditioner spray with essential oils a couple times to groom my LH GSD. While it really helped and made brushing much easier, he absolutely hated the smell (started tongue licking, became restless and just looked absolutely miserable) and I ended up not using it anymore.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Certain scents bother me, so I use perfume free detergents, softeners, shampoos, etc. My dogs are therapy dogs so I have to be careful what I use on them. The shampoo I use (Buddy Wash) just smells clean. 

With the dogs greater ability to smell, it just stands to reason they would not like the perfumes. Good question - I vote for "yes" they bother dogs.


----------

